# SW MasterHide



## toomuch (Jan 26, 2010)

Any feedback on SW Masterhide? I have been told it can be used as primer over bare drywall and then as final coat? 

Have a project coming up where I wanted to try it on a remodel. They have kids so tempted to use something other than flat as finish coat on walls, but would like to use it as the primer over the drywall. Any opinions.


----------



## alanbj (Feb 19, 2009)

I have used it as a drywall primer for years never had any problems.

I also use it on new construction ceilings and closets.
but for repaints no. it has a high clay base. you should never use it on walls unless you paint crack houses. go with the 200 low sheen line or the 400 low sheen if your looking for good coverage. pay the extra 5$ and save yourself a headache. master hide also comes in semi gloss for around 17$ a gal but it stinks,i'm talkin 3 coats of white over white its kind of like a glaze at best.
if there's kids in the house you really dont want flat paint on the walls anyway. good luck


----------



## toomuch (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah that was the plan....Was going to use as primer over the bare drywall and then 2 coat the ceilings and closets (using the 2nd coat as the final)

In terms of the walls everyone seems to have different opinion. pro 200 400 Cashmere, Super etc.


----------



## dstover (Aug 18, 2009)

I am a new home contractor and we use master hide, it is sprayed on tha walls and ceiling, it is our primer for the walls and our primer and top coat for the ceilings. we then use promar 200 for the top coat on the walls. we get great results


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

i like master hide. I use the flat for ALL my ceilings, yes, its self priming over new drywall. I even the semi gloss for trim on my tract homes. good stuff. I have a house to spray flat on walls, i'll be using that.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Excuse me for asking, maybe I'm just a little slow......

Can you tell me what product is the SW Master Hide ? I even searched their site. It didn't come up.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro...win_williams_paints/interior_coatings/paints/


----------



## toomuch (Jan 26, 2010)

Use the Sherlink website and you can bring up the data sheet. I guess I cant post links until I have more posts

Anyone ever use SW CHB over bare drywall? Whats peoples preference for a primer over bare drywall? We use Promar primer 400


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

Masterhide is a regional product, not a national product so you wont see it on the national website. If you are a SW customer you can sign up in sherlink and have several tools to look at. You can see invoices, data pages and other items. I've seen CHB as primer and topcoat. Looked nice.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 14, 2009)

MasterHide is complete garbage as a top coat. As someone else said, if your painting a crackhouse go for it, otherwise PM400 prime and finish on the ceilings and 200 or pro-green finish on the walls is the lowest grade I go.

Then again, one guy I bid against uses masterhide on the walls in $500k townhomes and $2Mill estates :laughing: . Wonder why he's cheaper?


----------



## PaintinNC (Feb 26, 2010)

If price is an issue there are drywall primers that SW can sell the same as Masterhide. Try Master Prep Hi build Primer, or just regular Hi Build Primer. In my area we do not suggest using MH as a primer. To many complaints about flashing on joints!


----------

